# Best fabric choices for heat press transfers



## tonya (Jul 3, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding some information. I am new to this, so forgive my ignorance. I am going to be transfering images using a heat press and inkjet transfer paper, JPSS brand. Just got in Gildan 5.6 oz. 50/50 blend t-shirts and am not happy with the quality, very thin. I can't seem to find a heavier t-shirt in a blend, only 100% cotton. Does anyone out there have experience with this type of transferring onto 100% cotton? I am worried about color fastness.
Any info. would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much, this forum has been a wealth of information!


----------



## eternalcraves (Aug 20, 2008)

tonya said:


> I am having a hard time finding some information. I am new to this, so forgive my ignorance. I am going to be transfering images using a heat press and inkjet transfer paper, JPSS brand. Just got in Gildan 5.6 oz. 50/50 blend t-shirts and am not happy with the quality, very thin. I can't seem to find a heavier t-shirt in a blend, only 100% cotton. Does anyone out there have experience with this type of transferring onto 100% cotton? I am worried about color fastness.
> Any info. would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks so much, this forum has been a wealth of information!


You will have much better result with 100% cotton. You can control the temperture on your press so that the color of the shirt won't fade. Good luck.


----------



## tonya (Jul 3, 2008)

eternalcraves said:


> You will have much better result with 100% cotton. You can control the temperture on your press so that the color of the shirt won't fade. Good luck.


Thank you so much for the info.
I am going to be transferring onto white cotton so at this stage I am just concerned with the colorfastness of the transfer.
Does the type of fabric you transfer onto have any impact on how much the transfer itself fades? As I stated, I am using Jet Pro SofStretch transfer paper for inkjet copiers.
Thanks again, I'd be lost without all the info. on this forum!
Tonya


----------



## melissak (Feb 5, 2017)

We are looking into starting a very small t-shirt business. We thought about buying a second-hand screenprinting set up, but we are now thinking about starting out with a heat press or sublimation machine instead. I guess you could say we are just trying to get our feet wet and see how this works out for us before we invest a ton of money. At the same time, we want to make a quality product that won't crack, peel, or otherwise leave our customers dissatisfied. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie?


----------

